# Why cover serial numbers?



## rockrabbit (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey guys. My question is, how come in youtube videos people often cover the serial numbers of their guns with tape so as to obscure it? What could be the negative outcome of broadcasting the serial number of your weapon on the internet if you're a law-abiding citizen? I've always wondered. 
Thanks.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

another thread: http://www.handgunforum.net/general-revolver-area/14755-not-good-idea.html

Some people also cover their license plate on their car when they post a photo of it. Same thing really. They are concerned about their privacy. A firearm's serial number is unique to that make and model firearm.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

bruce333 said:


> another thread: http://www.handgunforum.net/general-revolver-area/14755-not-good-idea.html
> 
> Some people also cover their license plate on their car when they post a photo of it. Same thing really. They are concerned about their privacy. A firearm's serial number is unique to that make and model firearm.


Sho nuff... And, especially the license plate... Then, someone could find your home, if they REALLY wanted to.

I use photoshop and mark out the serial #. As the victim of online abuse in the past - someone could really cause you a pain in the butt if they went and reported your firearm as stolen (with your #). Not likely, but possible...


----------

